# Making Graphics/Pics



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

Well i'm really bored and a bit down. So, if anyone wants me to make them some graphics with pics of their bunnies or others, lemme know. I could make you an avatar (i can do moving ones) banners for your blog, maybe a cute picture to frame in above your bunnies cage/hutch? I'm just bored.


----------



## LadyBug (May 31, 2008)

can you make me a blog banner? i've been thinking about starting one again, and i'd love a banner! could you use these pics





















and then put Bunny Tales some where? you pic the colors and stuff(although if you want an idea of what i like, Michaela did a fab job on my avatar)

hope that keeps you busy for awhile!

Anna


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

OK so i'm done! Don't worry about my PM, the pics were big enough. Hope its OK that i put the 2008 in, it just looked like it needed it. Call me up in a year and ask for another one!

If possible could you save it to your pooter and upload it yourself, otherwise i'll forget one day and delete it and you won't have a banner! 

Hope you like it, let me know if you don't.

[align=center]



[/align][align=center]EDIT: I'll just get rid of the 2008 bit 

New version:





[/align]


----------



## LadyBug (May 31, 2008)

love it! thanks!:yes::hugsquish:


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

Could you make me a banner for my website? That would be fantastic - I've been wanting to have one made for a long time... I just never have any time for it.... 

I have so many pictures I wouldn't know what to use - but you can use any of the bunny pictures on my blog you like.(If that works, if not, I can post some or send you some.) I would want it to say "Trails End Rabbit Refuge." 

If you have time, I would so appreciate it! If you need anything from me, just let me know


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

Sure thang! I'm off to work now but will be back in like.. 6 hours and i'll do it then.

Anything in particular? Any particular pics you want included? Colour ideas? Girly or stylish? Fun or classy? Anything... or i can just let my creative juices flow and back a few different ones...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

I did some! The second one is quite boring i think, but i really like the first one. Tell me if there is anything you don't like or something i could do...











Also, gimme a link to your site if you use them so i can see! If you need any other matching banners, buttons, backgrounds for your site let me know.


----------



## trailsend (Jun 1, 2008)

I love them both!! I really like the first one, but my husband likes the second one best, but he's got a huge soft spot for Noel, so that has a lot to do with it They are really great!!! Thank you so MUCH.... One thing though... is it easy to chage the last word from "Rescue" to "Refuge" ? Or will that ruin the whole banner on you...? 

Will put them up on my site and send you the link! Thanks again!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd like a banner thing about my heart bunny.

The title can say "Autumn Rose" or if you come up with other things that would be great!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh God! I'm so sorry, i thought it was Rescue. I so should have checked! Its easy, i kept the editable files so i just need to open it, type it and resave it. Sorry! It will be there in a flash.

I think i prefer the first one too, if that sways you at all.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

BSAR - I'll get on it right away...

TrailsEnd - Sorry for my mistake... fixed!


----------



## trailsend (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you!! They really are great - I am so excited about this! lol


----------



## trailsend (Jun 1, 2008)

O.K.. I used them both! Now I just need to find some time to update the rest of the website!! But this is a good start! Thank you, thank you, thank you 

www.freewebs.com/cbfarm


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

BSAR - I've done it. I hope you like it, tell me if you don't (seriously). I did the black and i think with the blue it looks really nice but thats my personal opinion. I know black as a colour choice isn't always liked by everyone. Sometimes its difficult, i tend to make things that i like, but my style may not be the same as everyone elses!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

Teehee, i like your website. Do you get much business through it? Although its a shame to have to have it as a freewebs address. You can buy a domain name for relativley cheap these days, and you wouldn't even have to have excessive webspace to host something. You could even do a redirect so people will type in your address (such as www.trailsendrabbitrefuge.com) and get taken to your freewebs site.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2008)

I love it! I like the blue. It would also be awesome in purpel, my fav color. lol. Now how do i get it where i want it? lol


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2008)

I figured it out. lol. How do you get such awesome backgrounds and all?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

I iz clevar.

Nah its photoshop brushes.. my little friends!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey can you make me another one of Willow?

I'd like the caption to say " Willow Pansie~Mae"


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2008)

Oooh I'd love one for Magic!  Just use whichever ones you like, but please put the first picture in at least. and I'd like three pictures in there minimum.





















Can the colours be sky blue and lime green? I'd like the saying to be Magic-Star. 

THANKS!
Emily


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 1, 2008)

BlueSky - do you have any other photos? Or can i raid your blog? Its just that pics with bars infront i can't really use, and that third picture isn't really defined enough for me to cut out. Something with alot of background is best. If you have any pics that have a 'complete' rabbit in (i.e no ears chopped off etc.. like Ladybugs pics) then its much easier. 

I will do these tomorrow guys if its OK... its just its late and i'm tired from a long days work - i'm in all day tomorrow so i will have lots of time.

Also - don't know if i mentioned this - if you linked from my Photobucket (i.e you didn't save it to your computer and upload it yourself) could you please do that, cos i often clear out my photobucket account and i wouldn't want to delete it and you not have a copy anymore. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2008)

I know you have kinda gotten deluged here, but I would really appreciate it if you would make a banner/logo thingy for my rescue, Hope For Hares. Here's a couple of pics, mabye like one bunny on the left, one on the right, and "Hope For Hares Rabbit Rescue" in between? No big hurry or anything.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> BlueSky - do you have any other photos? Or can i raid your blog? Its just that pics with bars infront i can't really use, and that third picture isn't really defined enough for me to cut out. Something with alot of background is best. If you have any pics that have a 'complete' rabbit in (i.e no ears chopped off etc.. like Ladybugs pics) then its much easier.
> 
> I will do these tomorrow guys if its OK... its just its late and i'm tired from a long days work - i'm in all day tomorrow so i will have lots of time.
> 
> ...




Fran, you can raid my blog, yes.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

OK Here they are! 

BSAR - 






BlueSky - 







GentleGiants - 






Thanks for these pics, this is what i mean by pics with lots of background. It means i can cut the entire rabbit out and it generally just makes it easier and better looking. Thanks!



Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh man. I should back away. Other wise I will end up needing a few. One for each page on my site.:shock:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, if you want one let me know. I can do the same banner (maybe a bigger one for the homepage) but change the words. If you look on Lottie's Blog you can see how ive done the main banner and then the smaller 'title' banners. Thats pretty easy to do...

Fran  :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would LOVE an animated Elf avatar. Feel free to raid the blogs or any photos of her around here.  No rush. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

Only did 3 pics, i hope thats OK - but hey, 3 is a magic number!

I wasn't sure on the animation times. I did 1 sec for the Elf word, and 0.5 secs for the pics, 0.2 secs for the blank, if you want it faster or slower it will only take 30 seconds for me to change and upload so let me know.






Fran :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Perfect!  Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Haha, if you want one let me know. I can do the same banner (maybe a bigger one for the homepage) but change the words. If you look on Lottie's Blog you can see how ive done the main banner and then the smaller 'title' banners. Thats pretty easy to do...
> 
> Fran  :hearts:brownbunny



Hmm I likey!

Thing is if you can see from my Avi I have alot of animals.

If you look on my profile you can go to my site and get an idea. :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

Well lemme know if you decide on anything! 

Fran :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## delusional (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow Fran I love your graphics!

Do you make your own Photoshop brushes or download them somewhere?


----------



## BSAR (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh mi gosh!! I love it!! It is wonderful!! Thanks so much! I am sure I will want some more done soon


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Well lemme know if you decide on anything!
> 
> Fran :hearts :brownbunny




If you are willing to I would love it! 

Um I will pm you with my ideas. :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 2, 2008)

I love it! How do I get the code? 

Emily


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

Delusional - I make a few, my Mum makes a few, i get some off deviantart and i buy some too.

BlueSky - Right click, save. Upload to your photobucket account if you want to post it somewhere. 

Fran :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you think you'd be willing to make a few things for me? I'm completely hopeless when it comes to stuff like this.

I'd really love to have an animated avatar. I tried once to make it on my own...but that just was a disaster. This is how I'd like it.

The first thing maybe could be just a pink background that says "Lexi and the hoppy-feets!" I like kinda funky, kinda girly things (fonts, backgrounds).

Then maybe a picture with a blue background of Potter.






Then a green background of Chester.






Then a purple background of both Shasta and Shiloh.












And then I was wondering if you could make me blog banners like the ones you made for your own blog.

I would want a banner for the blog that has my bunnies pictures on it that says "hoppy-feet." And then ones with just the background (or with bunny pics) that says "pictures" and "stories" and "updates."

If it's too hard, don't worry about it. I don't mean to be so selfish or demanding. And feel free to let me know if you have questions or something.

Thanks!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

Avatar done... i'll start work on the blog titles in a bit. There is a programme on which i want to watch 






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so, so much! It's awesome and I love it!

And there's no rush on anything. I'm just so grateful!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

Banners -





















Enjoy!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much! They're wonderful!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed them

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG! Wow check out my site. www.jadeicing.net


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2008)

Fran, could you make my babies an avatar? I made one before, but it was shortly after I got Rory so Tallulah and Skyler weren't on it since they hadn't even been born yet. 

For the front page, can you write "Shiloh's Beloved Buns", maybe white letters on a blue background with hearts if possible? And is it okay if there are two pictures of each bunny (3 of Tallulah since I couldn't make up my mind), with their name on the first picture? I'd like a kelly green background for Rory with his name in red, a baby pink background for Tallulah with her name in dark pink, a yellow background for Skyler with his name in orange and a blue background for Cinnabun with his name in yellow, if that works okay. Also, could you have it pause on each picture for 2 seconds?

Rory pictures:

(you can just do the whole picture for this one because I like the blanket)











Tallulah pictures:

please use her and the basket she's in
















Skyler pictures:






can you keep the litter box and ball in the picture too





Cinnabun pictures:










I hope that all made sense, and sorry I'm so gosh darned demanding! Do whatever you can with the pics, I really appreciate it


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry guys that i forgot i had any more 'orders' on this and it got pushed off the first page - sorry! I'm still doing Jade Icings stuff ut SnowyShiloh will get on yours once i finished Alicias stuff.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 6, 2008)

I am loving my stuff! I will post it here once she is done. Though you can see it on my site as I upload it.


----------

